# Anyone got a PTG?



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi guys,
My sister's picking up her new car on friday, and I wanted to get some readings to see if it's been touched by the garage at all, before I detail it.

Anyone have one, and able to spare a few min?

muchos gracias

Paul:buffer:


----------

